# McIntosh MCC404 4x100W Car Amplifier RARE



## tranv9565 (Jun 6, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...29466&kwid=902099&mtid=824&kw=lg&toolid=11111

Feel free to shoot me a PM with offers. Always rather sell to a DIYMA member than eBay and their gouging fees!


----------



## BDMitchell (May 4, 2020)

Did you sell your MCC404?
Thanks
Brian


----------

